# homesteadingtoday.com blocking embarq?



## tikaani (Apr 3, 2005)

the only way i can get onto homesteadingtoday.com is through a proxy. they appear to be blocking my provider embarq.com. could someone please pass this along as this proxy is extremely slow.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

My guess is that you aren't blocked. More likely your ISP is having a routing problem. It should start working again in a few days.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What Nevada said. Wildblue customers have had the same problem before. I actually called the techies and walked through it with them and verified that it was a routing problem.


----------



## Suburbman (Apr 9, 2009)

You might try switching your computer's DNS to to use the servers at OpenDNS.org. 

(I realize this isn't a novice/beginner solution/answer, but since the OP knows how to use a proxy server...)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Suburbman said:


> You might try switching your computer's DNS to to use the servers at OpenDNS.org.
> 
> (I realize this isn't a novice/beginner solution/answer, but since the OP knows how to use a proxy server...)


That's assuming that it's a DNS problem. Since we've seen this before and HT hasn't changed DNS in a while that I know of, I'm thinking that it's a routing problem. If the original poster comes back we'll ask him to do a ping test to know for sure. So far we don't really have enough information to know exactly what's going wrong from his location.


----------



## tikaani (Apr 3, 2005)

still can only get through on proxies. tried changing my dns server to some other embarq dns servers and still no go.


Pinging homesteadingtoday.com [74.208.105.118] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.208.105.118:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Well, that confirms it. You've got a routing problem with your ISP.


----------



## Suburbman (Apr 9, 2009)

Nevada called it right.


----------

